# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Where to buy kitchen door in Melbourne area

## ejikn

Hi, 
I want to replace my kitchen doors. I like IKEA prices, but I don't think it's an option since I cannot buy custom sizes from IKEA. 
Is there any kitchen door shop in Melbourne area where I can order kitchen doors without going bankrupt. 
Thanks.

----------


## seriph1

what size and style of doors? IKEA has a range of different styles. Will you finish them yourself?

----------


## ejikn

Hi Steve,
I am looking for something similat to Faktum lidingo.
The size varies. As an example, I got one with a width of 613mm, two of 333mm, two of 303mm.
I don't think can get them from IKEA.
Yes, I will be installing them myself.
Thanks, Ed.

----------


## seriph1

Hi again  -  OK, how many and what is your budget for the entire job? I know a retired guy up here in Kilmore where the fires were who is looking for small jobs only. His work is great but as he has a disability doesn't really deal with people so well. I have nurtured the friendship over some years and while he does take a while to get to the result, produces nice work. If you accurately measure each thing you want copied, I'd be happy to speak with him about it. 
Those dimensions mean that your doors are custom made. The IKEA doors I looked up appeared to be what I would call "Classic" style .... hope we are looking at the same thing. 5 piece white door with bevelled panels.... these doors are made from MDF and finished in automotive type lacquer.  
He would not make a door that was exactly the same, as he only uses real wood, so if you are set on reproducing that precise look, it would have to be done by someone else. Also, IKEA's prices are so low that he may not be able to meet your price .... obviously he'd make 15 or so doors as a custom job  -  IKEA would make these in the 10's of millions. (I'd love to see their operation!) 
What suburb are you in? The best way to get 100% accurate replacement doors and drawer fronts is to either supply what is to be replaced, or do accurate drawings. 
BTW "finish" means paint ... he doesn't paint but that's no big deal.

----------


## r3nov8or

Most kitchen specialists will be able to order a multitude of styles in custom sizes in Vinyl Wrap the finish of which is very much like  Faktum lidingo (having googled it), and no painting. I know a guy in Geelong if that suits - did my kitchen, all good, though I couldn't promise he'd be interested in just supplying doors...

----------


## Naf

Try this place Albedor Industries, there's a list of suppliers on their site and they also have a showroom. I found them after we moved into this place and wanted extra cupboards in the kitchen the same as already in there, just haven't got around to it yet. 
Nathan

----------


## mirz

i'm in pretty much same boat, could not find ready made doors for my cabinet. 
Steve, i'm send a PM with dimensions, can you possibaly pls get a quote for me, thanks.

----------


## DIYGeoff

I have used Allboards in Bayswater for my own and my daughters kitchen. Quality was excellent and I thought the prices were equal to off the shelf doors. They do a large range of designs, any size and even customs as long as they have a cutter for the profile. Wood and vinyl wrap ok too. Allboard Distributors: citysearch

----------


## denwol

kitset kitchens do custom sized doors. They may be more along the budget line of Ikea kitchens.

----------


## One Board

Hi guys, 
Our business is one that offers a cut to size service. We can usually match most colors providing your kitchen is not too dated. We offer many door products, mdf, melamine, vinyl, solid timber and aluminium framed glass. 
Thanks, Oneboard - Chelsea Heights

----------

